# Monthly Prime costs rising



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Annual will stay the same.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2018/01/19/amazon-raises-monthly-prime-rate-annual-rate-stays-99/1046646001/

I suspect most of the folks here are annual subscribers unless they've decided Prime just isn't for them. If so, no real effect.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

I just received the official Amazon rate increase today via email.

It's been a bargain so far, but they sure are going to take in a heap more money increasing it by $2 for monthly subscribers.

The music playlists are the best feature!


----------



## MEtheridge74 (Feb 1, 2018)

Good thing they are leaving the annual rates as they were. Nothing ain't gonna change for me ^^


----------



## nomorekbboards (Jul 3, 2016)

I've got an annual subscription. I ordered over 500 shipments, so I saved a bundle on shipping.   I've also got an Amazon Fire TV, which I use for Audible and Youtube primarily, although sometimes I'll watch a prime movie.


----------

